# Thinking of having my Bara furry RP again.



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a male bear (Yes hes a bear and I play him very well.) And I used to have a lot of RPs with him. I just got busy and havent in a long time. Im thinking of opening my discord if anyone wants to play some NFSW or casually RP. I'd accept multiple people.


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm always down for rp! My discord is trash panda princess#0041


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm down! Discord is C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 13, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> I'm always down for rp! My discord is trash panda princess#0041


will you check that info? I have to have all the spaces, capitalization and everything right.


----------



## poproxxy (Jul 13, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> will you check that info? I have to have all the spaces, capitalization and everything right.


People seem to be having trouble with it sometimes, Though I didn't know capitalization mattered. 
Try Trash Panda Princess#0041


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 14, 2017)

poproxxy said:


> People seem to be having trouble with it sometimes, Though I didn't know capitalization mattered.
> Try Trash Panda Princess#0041


ok that worked


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> I have a male bear (Yes hes a bear and I play him very well.) And I used to have a lot of RPs with him. I just got busy and havent in a long time. Im thinking of opening my discord if anyone wants to play some NFSW or casually RP. I'd accept multiple people.


Are you available on Skype.


----------

